# Seahawks Rule!



## bogydave (Sep 25, 2012)

Seahawks Rule!
What an ending


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 25, 2012)

Robbery call but I love it.


----------



## schlot (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope you are kidding. That was not a win...it was a gift from the refs! Horrible calls (blatant offensive call and interception) that should make any football fan feel sick about it. Where are the rules?


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 25, 2012)

With the real refs on strike.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 25, 2012)

Getting hard to watch the game with all the reversals & bad or marginal calls.
No consistency.
Seahawk fans are happy
No so happy are Packers & Patriots fans 

I'm still pulling for the Steelers.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 25, 2012)

.................


----------



## rottiman (Sep 25, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Seahawks Rule!
> What an ending


 Absolutely BOGUS officiating.  You can't even consider that any type of win. NFL is getting sadder each week of this season.


----------



## rottiman (Sep 25, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Getting hard to watch the game with all the reversals & bad or marginal calls.
> No consistency.
> Seahawk fans are happy
> No so happy are Packers & Patriots fans
> ...


 GO STEELERS GO


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 25, 2012)

You guys watch that stuff? I was splitting wood until dark and saw that last catch on the news at 10:30pm. Was an exciting hail mary play.


----------



## MishMouse (Sep 25, 2012)

I predict the replacement refs are going to win the Super Bowl this year.
Though a few did lose their jobs in the Lingerie Football League, which I find very funny. 

Reguardless of talent or quality of the team they do not stand a chance against a group of refs who are way over their heads.
In the end the Seahawks won and the Packers lost.
Does Goodell care?
Probably not.
The only thing that will get him to fix his mess is the loss of advertising dollars.
The big ones being Bud and Miller, we can protest all we want against what is going on but until it hits the NFL's wallet this will continue.
The NFL got a black eye in week 1, another in week 2, after this week they have a bloody nose, what is going to happen next week?


----------



## fossil (Sep 25, 2012)

Packers won the game, let there be no doubt. Bogus rookie refs took it away and handed it to the Seahawks. The last call in the end zone was just the crown jewel of their collection of classically incorrect calls in this game. I've never ever seen worse officiating. Ever.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 25, 2012)

fossil said:


> *Steelers* won the game, let there be no doubt. Bogus rookie refs took it away and handed it to the Seahawks. The last call in the end zone was just the crown jewel of their collection of classically incorrect calls in this game. I've never ever seen worse officiating. Ever.


 
HehHeh . . . I'm assuming this was intentional . . . a jab at the NFL Referee Temps.


----------



## fossil (Sep 25, 2012)

Oops. Fixed.  But yeah, the refs were definitely stealers.


----------



## MishMouse (Sep 25, 2012)

According to another story that call caused $300 million to change hands in Vegas.
http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...reen-bay-packers-seattle-seahawks-game-092512

If the replacements are not on Vegas's payroll Goodell may end up wearing cement for shoes and sitting next to Hoffa.
I wonder how much money was lost so far due to these replacement refs?


----------



## smoke show (Sep 25, 2012)

Lotta uptight people around these parts today.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## osagebow (Sep 25, 2012)

Pay the refs already king Roger!
Good to see  Steeler nation on here-unfortunately My best friend at work is a raider fan.  Said Al Davis's ghost kept stripping the ball in that game.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 25, 2012)

fossil said:


> Packers won the game, let there be no doubt.


 

When I look at the NFL standings, Packers are in 10th place.
OR
Tied with the Lions for last in their division at 1 win, 2 losses

They lost   or  depending.


----------



## fossil (Sep 25, 2012)

bogydave said:


> When I look at the NFL standings, Packers are in 10th place.
> OR
> Tied with the Lions for last in their division at 1 win, 2 losses
> 
> They lost  or  depending.


 
I don't care what place they're in, I care about the BS outcome of the game I watched last night. Yeah, Green Bay "lost"...so did the NFL and everyone who loves watching a well-played and well-officiated professional football game. We all lost. 

ETA:  Neither the Seahawks nor the Packers occupy any special place in my heart...I just care about the game.


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it the refs to blame, incompetent and untrained as they were, or the folks that put them in that place? Methinks the later.


----------



## fossil (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree. It's the league's bust...and it has to do with nothing but greed.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 25, 2012)

bogydave said:


> When I look at the NFL standings, Packers are in 10th place.
> OR
> Tied with the Lions for last in their division at 1 win, 2 losses
> 
> They lost  or  depending.





fossil said:


> I don't care what place they're in, I care about the BS outcome of the game I watched last night. Yeah, Green Bay "lost"...so did the NFL and everyone who loves watching a well-played and well-officiated professional football game. We all lost.
> 
> ETA: Neither the Seahawks nor the Packers occupy any special place in my heart...I just care about the game.


 
Oh, I agree. Almost makes me want to stop watching. Almost. I like most of the teams.
Few I can't like because,  #1, I'm a Steelers fan.
Every game I've watched this year had some controversial or totally blatant wrong calls.

Like any businesses that have unions strikes & still try to do business.
It's never as good a product as you'd get if the experienced folks were there doing their job.

I don't know what wages & benefits the NFL "official" Officials want. But so far them & the NFL haven't come to an agreement.
Boeing don't make planes & kids don't go to school when those unions go on strike.

Maybe the NFL shouldn't play games until it's resolved. 
The Officials that are on strike are having their value to the NFL displayed in  every game so far this year.
Is what they believe their value is going to equal what the NFL thinks their value is any time soon?
After last night,  I'm betting a resolution is close. 

BTW; I was just joking .
Now I know one of your buttons. You're a secret Packers fan living in the PNW.  LOL


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 25, 2012)

fossil said:


> I don't care what place they're in, I care about the BS outcome of the game I watched last night. Yeah, Green Bay "lost"...so did the NFL and everyone who loves watching a well-played and well-officiated professional football game. We all lost.
> 
> ETA: Neither the Seahawks nor the Packers occupy any special place in my heart...I just care about the game.


 

  As a dire hard Seahawks fan since 1976 lasts night game left a bad taste even in my mouth, The officiating was terrible with bad calls going against both teams, but the last call took the cake. Even if both players did catch the ball at the same time the refs missed the push off/ pass interference that Golden Tate did against the Packer player that would of ended the game

I heard on the National news this evening that the official who made the touchdown call is actually a high school and Division 3 college referee and there were a couple other ref's in the game that were fired from the PAC12 for doing a bad job, and there are also refs in the league although not in last nights game who were officiating the women's lingerie league prior to this

The NFL needs to get a handle on this and quick, the refs are not on strike they are locked out by the NFL

Now on another note, as a Seahawk fan it feels good to be on the other side of the bad calls. a little redemption form the superbowl 40 game that the real refs blew. I know "quit whining and let it go" but it is not often a Seattle team gets to the big game, and the refs screwed us on that game and the head ump even  came out a few years later and appologised about it


----------



## MishMouse (Sep 26, 2012)

I read one story that said the reason for the lockout was over a 3 mill a year savings for the NFL due to pensions for the refs.
With that one call affecting over 300 mil in Vegas it is going to be hard for the NFL to justify it.
With the sour taste that these last 3 weeks left in everybody's mouth I think that this should be over soon.
If not that 3 mil in savings that they are trying to obtain through the lockout will seem like chicken feed to what they are losing in revenue.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 26, 2012)

The president is a union guy, he's involved now &  pushing the  NFL to settle the strike 
Feds are getting even involved in our pass times.  
It'll be settled soon!

Saw this AM, some coaches got fined for "official harassment"  
Can't even tell a ref, he made a bad call when he made a bad call . Freedom of speech, gone  LOL 
Time for the refs to have a "Pink" flag in their pocket. When you hurt a refs feelings, he can throw a pink flag on you


----------



## begreen (Sep 26, 2012)

MishMouse said:


> I read one story that said the reason for the lockout was over a 3 mill a year savings for the NFL due to pensions for the refs.
> With that one call affecting over 300 mil in Vegas it is going to be hard for the NFL to justify it.
> With the sour taste that these last 3 weeks left in everybody's mouth I think that this should be over soon.
> If not that 3 mil in savings that they are trying to obtain through the lockout will seem like chicken feed to what they are losing in revenue.


 
Right, 3 mil in a 9 billion dollar industry is nothing. Time to kick a bean counter or two in the keester, or maybe just put them on the scrimmage line.


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like the bad call of the year was what it takes. Yea.


----------

